# Independence Day Trad Shoot & Celebration



## Al33 (Apr 16, 2010)

Last year I hosted a 4th of July shoot here at my place in busy Scarietta and we had a ball all day long. Delicious food was plentiful and the fellowship unsurpassed. I knew before it ended I wanted to do it again this year. I asked Jake Allen if we could possibly have it at his 15 acre spread near Dallas, Georgia this year because he has his own 3D course and a lot of shade. He agreed and we are now in the preparation stages. 

This year we will celebrate the 4th on Saturday the 3rd which should accommodate many more folks who would have to go to work the next day were it held on Sunday the 4th. This is your invitation to come join us for a great day of fun, shootin', eatin', fellowshipin', and sharin' one of your favorite dishes.

More details to follow but I already know there will be some fun challenging shots to make, or at least try to make. 

Mark your calendars and plan to attend, you will not be disappointed.


940 Burnt Hickory Rd
Powder Springs 30127
cell: (if you get turned around)
404.630.9039  or 770-778-2480


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 16, 2010)

Lots of cooool targets, Jeff's little piggy's and I'm certain a surprise or two!!!! This is gonna be a BLAST!!!!!
Nothing better anywhere than GOOD friends and GOOD food and our Nation's favorite weekend


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 16, 2010)

Will there be any........


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Apr 16, 2010)

Martin, are you asking for fried or live?


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds like FUN!  Is there a place to pitch a tent for the night before?


----------



## Elbow (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that sounds like a celebration Al! Count me in!
El


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome! I am gonna try an be there for sure...its right in my backyard.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in

Is there a good open area...like a pasture


----------



## Dennis (Apr 18, 2010)

Im in also


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds like you might be able to pitch a tent in Lewis's backyard, Dan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2010)

Where's it happening Al? I'll try and make this one for sure...


----------



## schleylures (Apr 18, 2010)

To far to tell but possible.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> I'm in
> 
> Is there a good open area...like a pasture


If you are wondring about aerials there is a place in the front that "might" work but I will let Jeff make that determination.



OconeeDan said:


> Sounds like FUN!  Is there a place to pitch a tent for the night before?


I will have to let Jeff make the call on the camping.



Sparky1 said:


> Where's it happening Al? I'll try and make this one for sure...


Just SW of Dallas in Paulding County. I'm sure Jeff will post up some directions when it gets closer.



schleylures said:


> To far to tell but possible.


I have already spoken to Donnie about you Poole fellows car pooling for this one. We sure would love to have you up.

Probably should have made note of this in the original post but this is not exclusive to trad archers only. First and foremost we will be celebrating Independence Day and just as before if you have a bow and want to shoot a little or a lot just bring it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a good time last year.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 19, 2010)

We will be there so count us in, this will be our  3rd year in a row shooting with Al and Jeff on the 4th.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 19, 2010)

Gona try and bring the better half also.


----------



## Stickbow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great! Gonna try to make this one.


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll try to make the long walk over to Jeff's place.  This is going to be fun!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 20, 2010)

I will check with the boss and see if she is game. Maybe we can make it up.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Gona try and bring the better half also.



Harrel?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 20, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Harrel?


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to go!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then come on!!! If you don't have to work far, far away or other plans just come on. More info, like directions will be posted later, just make plans to be there! you know you're welcome!!!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 21, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Gona try and bring the better half also.



now that is funny


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like we wil be making the trip up to see yall if nothing happens


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 21, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Looks like we wil be making the trip up to see yall if nothing happens



Chris, sure glad the "Boss" gave an OKAY for the trip!!! Looking forward to seeing you both!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 21, 2010)

tents available? or do I need to bring my own???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I do not take up much space and do not wet the bed often.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2010)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> I want to go!



Nothing stopping you  

I will stop by for a bit


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 21, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nothing stopping you
> 
> I will stop by for a bit



AJ....you better be bringing Ms Courtney along!!!!!!
And Wendel, you can bring a tent, and I don't care if you wet the bed or not.....ain't gonna be in my bed to wet it!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> AJ....you better be bringing Ms Courtney along!!!!!!
> And Wendel, you can bring a tent, and I don't care if you wet the bed or not.....ain't gonna be in my bed to wet it!!!!!



DO you think. she would let me hang out with a great bunch of people by myself?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 22, 2010)

Well now, I'll just have to make the shrot drive out and lose some arrows.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 22, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Harrel?



dont have a response for that one


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 2, 2010)

This will be here before we know it.
I spent some quality time this weekend working on a few target set ups. A dozen or so 3Dcritters in the woods, plus little piggies in a ditch, blobs stacked around and a few 50 to 60 yard shots.
If we all make it till dark, maybe a coon shoot to boot.

I will have  a few places for a tent or two. But, it will be July in Georgia. Could be pleasent, rainy, or smoking hot. We can play that by ear and do the best we can.

Tomi speaks of setting up a shady place with a fan, some chairs
and a tarp. Sounds like a good place to break a few rocks. 

Location: 940 Burnt Hickory Rd, Powder Springs, 30127
(South of Powder Springs,  north of Douglasville, not far from I-20).
Please PM for directions.
Thanks!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm already getting pumped about this knowing I will get to see some friends I have not seen in a long time. I expect Bubba Tell will be coming with me and I have a few more ideas for some fun shots. You may wanna bring a few arras you don't mind partin' with.

Still not sure what I will be bringing for the grill but I will do something. I will be bringing a few watermelons to ice down and a good bit of plastic plates, cups, eatin' utensils and paper towels for napkins.

If I can swing it I hope to get some fireworks for the kids on the way back from Tannehill this weekend. Might wanna strap a rocket to an arra, light it, and let her fly sky high. Only if things are not too dry of course.

I will be at Jeff's the week before and no later than the day before to finalize preparations. You're not going to want to miss this one folks, it's gonna be a hoot!

BTW, there will be Port-a-Potties and we will pass the hat to cover those costs.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll try to be there. May bring my son along too.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 2, 2010)

man,wished i lived closer.....ol well saving my pennies for the fpg.c ya then


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2010)

I will be in Florida during this time. Sorry I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jun 3, 2010)

welllll Mrs. Badd loved the Coot's shoot so i think she's hooked and i may have her talked into coming to this one.... landon loved it but we will also have my 6 year old from tx.. he is a city kid so i know he'll love it!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2010)

We now have fireworks!!!! Dave, John, and I stopped before leaving Alabama on our way back from the HH Classic and got enough to have a pretty good show for kids of all ages. We will have some sparklers and the little pop balls that go off when you hit something with them to hand out to the kiddies.

Anyone else care to bring some along that would be great. Just hope things are not too dry or windy that we can't shoot them.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 8, 2010)

We will definetly be there, this will be our 3rd year in a row and it is tons of fun, hope to see everyone there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2010)

Trying to talk the wife into coming but if not Nolan and I are gonna try and make it...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 15, 2010)

How far is Dallas from cumming Ga? I believe I will be able to make it!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Trying to talk the wife into coming but if not Nolan and I are gonna try and make it...


I sure hope you and family can make it Martin.



stick-n-string said:


> How far is Dallas from cumming Ga? I believe I will be able to make it!



I'm guessing Cumming will be about one hour from Cumming, maybe a few minutes more. Would love to see you there Jonathan.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I'm guessing Cumming will be about one hour from Cumming, maybe a few minutes more. Would love to see you there Jonathan.



What route do you take from Cumming to get to Cumming that takes an hour, Al?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 15, 2010)

dutchman said:


> What route do you take from Cumming to get to Cumming that takes an hour, Al?



I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say something. Its ok Al I knew what you were talking about!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2010)

dutchman said:


> What route do you take from Cumming to get to Cumming that takes an hour, Al?


From Cumming you take 19 south to I-285 and make a loop around Atlanta back to 19 north to Cumming. The one+ hour applies only on Saturdays or Sundays and preferably during very early morning hours. If you're lucky you will have to add only two hours if done on a weekday



stick-n-string said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say something. Its ok Al I knew what you were talking about!



 Didn't realize what I had typed until I read Gene's post. Glad you were smarter than Gene and could figure out the error.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 16, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say something. Its ok Al I knew what you were talking about!



Lot's of helpful folks! 

address: 
940 Burnt Hickory Rd
Powder Springs, 30127
About an hour from Cumming (without bad traffic)
400 to 285 to I-20 west
about 5 miles past six flags, Lee Road exit


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 16, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Lot's of helpful folks!
> 
> address:
> 940 Burnt Hickory Rd
> ...



Actually I will be heading to cumming after the shoot, will be coming from Albany.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2010)

Al33 said:


> From Cumming you take 19 south to I-285 and make a loop around Atlanta back to 19 north to Cumming. The one+ hour applies only on Saturdays or Sundays and preferably during very early morning hours. If you're lucky you will have to add only two hours if done on a weekday
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize what I had typed until I read Gene's post. Glad you were smarter than Gene and could figure out the error.




Careful, I'll put Tatonka and Baldfish on you...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, guess I'll get the ball rolling for the groceries.....it sure would be a helpful thing if you could post what you plan to bring for the festivities to eat. I'll keep up with it along.  Keep in mind we'll be there pretty much all day and into the evening, so whatever you may want to bring will most assuridly consumed. I believe Jeff had expressed the plan to pick up a couple of pork butts to smoke and then pull. I know Al has spoken of wild turkey to me but unsure of that. Andrea has some fantastic deer sausage her and Chase want to bring, so that's a start. We need veggies, salads that'll keep well, deserts, drinks/ice and pretty much anything else you think up and is your speciality!!!!! bring it on. It'd help to also bring a folding chair for yourself, always need those. If you want to do a dutch oven of something...then that'll be just fine but you get to tend it!! Hopefully Dan and Molly Spier are still planning on coming, so we'll have a knapping pit to enjoy!!!!!! I plan to have a cold marinated shrimp salad, my sweet cole slaw, spinah dip/chips, mixed fruit bowl, hot an sweet pickles/pepper rings/pickled okra/olive tray, and if I had an ice cream churn I'd mix some up to make, but don't have a crank one. That's the 4th of July to me!!!!!  We'll have coverings to be under if it rains any, bring your bows and arras for sure !!!!!! everyone is Welcome, younguns too!!!! But you get to chase yours OKAY????? We can't wait for it to get here to see ya'll and enjoy time spent with some wonderful friends, enjoying something we all share so well!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff : 2 smoked pork butts (pulled and shredded), asian cole slaw, canopy, table, weber grill to use, dutch ovens to use.
Al : corn on the cob, boiled peanuts, watermelons, paper plates/cups/cutlery/napkins, fireworks, canopy, tables, weber grill
Tomi : marinated shrimp salad, sweet cole slaw, deviled eggs, relish tray, fruit bowl, 
spinach dip/chips, coconut cake
Ruttenbuck : dutch oven baked beans
Dennis :  vanilla ice cream, 3 qt ice cream maker, alot of ice and a couple of canopys and wings.
Andrea and Chase: hog sausage and backstrap, veggie of choice
RogerB: good ole' lip smacking tater salad, veg. and maybe a dessert!!!!
Casey(Al's daughter):  pasta salad
longstreet1:  antelope chili
Sam Swain:  orange-pineapple sherbert
Dave/Necedah: big pot o' stew!!!!
Brandon: hamburgers and hot dogs and fireworks!!!!
Bill Mc: chicken enchilada casserole
John Weaver: watermelons


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Well, guess I'll get the ball rolling for the groceries.....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! We need a good woman to organize the feasts.
> 
> ...



I have one canopy and a few tables to bring along but bring yours if you have one as it may come in REAL handy should it start raining.

Maybe this doesn't need to be said but I would rather err on the side of caution so here it is; This is also Jeff's mother's home and place we will be invading so let's all give it and her due respect. 

You re not going to want to miss this one folks if you can help it.

Oh yeah, bring your camera and put it to good use. Some  here like Dutchman will not be able to make it and I am sure they will appreciate a pictorial report.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the mention about Mrs. Hampton... she will enjoy it as long as we don't set fire to her house or blow it up!!!!!! One reason also to have the portapotties so as not to disturb her routine too much!!!! But the basement is ours for sure!!!!! So we plan to set the food up on tables in there so the "bugs" and heat won't be quite so hard on it. But there will be tables outside as well. Bring your coolers with your drinks too!!!! I might even be persuaded to mix up a little of my special sangria....it's well known around my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok i have a 6 quart electric ice cream maker should i bring it? Also i have a couple of canopy's i will bring.I will also bring a cooler full of ice What else do i need to bring.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Maybe this doesn't need to be said but I would rather err on the side of caution so here it is; This is also Jeff's mother's home and place we will be invading so let's all give it and her due respect.
> 
> Oh yeah, bring your camera and put it to good use. Some  here like Dutchman will not be able to make it and I am sure they will appreciate a pictorial report.



Well said, Al!

And, since I won't be able to be there, I would REALLY appreciate some good photos so I can see what I missed. Again.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Ok i have a 6 quart electric ice cream maker should i bring it? Also i have a couple of canopy's i will bring.I will also bring a cooler full of ice What else do i need to bring.



Yes on the ice cream maker, canopys and the ice....Dennis what do you cook that's gooder than good????? Bring that!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 21, 2010)

ttt  need to be seeing some response please!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bringing my grill for some burgers and dogs and for others to use, a propane cooker for a large pot of corn on the cob and of course fireworks for after dark entertainment.

Anyone care to volunteer to bring a few cold watermelons?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 21, 2010)

Andrea and I will bring some hogs sausage we had made from one of the hogs I killed at chickasaw, and can bring some backstrap, and I think I have a boston butt in the freezer.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Andrea and I will bring some hogs sausage we had made from one of the hogs I killed at chickasaw, and can bring some backstrap, and I think I have a boston butt in the freezer.



Thank you, we will have a hot grill waiting.
It will be cool to enjoy some recurve killed, wild hog!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like ya'll gonna have a great time.    Wish I could make it but I'm already loaned out that weekend!     Ya'll enjoy!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2010)

Would bring possum and taters but that is a cold weather dish


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 25, 2010)

count me , wife, son,grandson, as best i can tell,,, 
would love for my guys to meet all u nice people


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 25, 2010)

I sure wish I didn't have to work .... I'd be there in a instant.  Ya'll take lots of pictures for those of us that can't attend.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 26, 2010)

sure wished I didn't have to work. 

Yall have fun and sling a few arrows for me


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2010)

The food list is looking good!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll bring watermellons.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was at Jeff's yesterday assisting with final preparations and he has an awesome 3D course set up for all to enjoy. There are a total of 15 shots to take on the course plus we will have some novelty shots also. He has obviously put a lot of work into clearing the course trail and approaches to the targets not to mention detailing the lawn. Everything looks fantastic!!!!

Parking will be on either side of the drive before you get to the wooden bridge and we will have the primary parking area on the right marked with ribbon. You can use the drive bridge or another foot bridge to the right of the drive to walk across the little creek to get to the main staging area. 

Y'all come and join us in celebrating Independence Day for the greatest nation on earth. May you all have safe and uneventful trips getting here. The fun has already begun for us so it will start for you when you get here tomorrow. We will be up early and more than likely be shooting our bows so just come when you can or want to.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 2, 2010)

WHeeewwww got all the bows in for the boys and all the hamburger and hotdogs you guys could stand... but i'm not gonna have time to grab any fireworks can anyone grab some more?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make an appearance. Can't shoot with my back all torqued up, but I can at least take a few pictures and hang out with a bunch of fine folks.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

If I get off work early enough, me and the missus may can stop by for a spell before we head off to a party in Douglasville.

IMO...Easiest way to get there from I-20.
If coming west bound(From Atlanta)
Get off at Lee rd. exit. Turn right or north.
Goto 4 way stop. Turn left. (Ace harware will be on left.)
Go to 2nd redlight...turn left. There will be a tire place on your left. And RR tracks paralleling the road. This is bankead hwy or US 78.
Go down to the redlight where Burnt hickory intersects 78. Greystone power will be on your right. Turn right. This is the road Jake lives on.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Working tommorrow then after that, I will take me a ride on over.  That is if'n I don't make that call to let work know I have some more IMPORTANT business to tend too..


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it bad that I still have cups left over from the state shoot in the back seat of the truck!


----------



## sak841961 (Jul 2, 2010)

If its not to late I would love to come to the celebration.  I no that I am coming on board late but just tell me what you are still needing and I will gladly bring it.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 2, 2010)

yooo come on brother i don't think no one would tell you no... pm all he should have everything under control.


----------



## jeremiah collis (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i could make it,would love to see all ya'll. Hope you all have a fun and safe time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2010)

This shindig is as ready for ya'll to come and eat and shoot as we can possibly be!! There's a fantastic course laid out, brush trimmed, lawn mowed, food cooked, drinks on ice, and we think we're gonna get a break with the weather!!!! Now all we need is our friends to come and help us enjoy the fruits of our labor!!!! Here's hoping and praying if you are unable to come and celebrate with us, that you will be with family or friends yourself and enjoy the weekend. Drive safely and remember where our families were 300 yrs ago!!!!!! Wishing we had our freedom from tyranny!!!!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 3, 2010)

wellllllll headed out see you guys and gals in about 2 hrs!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 4, 2010)

The Redhead and I had a terrific time. Thanks to Mrs. Hampton and Jeff for hosting. It was great to see our Woody's friends.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 4, 2010)

What can I say

Good shooting

Good food

and GREAT FRIENDS !!!!

What more can you ask for?


----------



## robert carter (Jul 4, 2010)

We`ll be needing some pics of this shindig.RC


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 4, 2010)

Ya'll have a great 4th!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a fine time yesterday.   Everyting was wonderful - especially the food! All the food was delicious but one particular item stood out and I ate more than my fair share of 'em - the doggone best cheese and sausage stuffed Jalepenos I ever tasted!  Man, they were so good!  Make yer tongue slap yer brains out!  If you didn't try any, you missed out!

Also enjoyed shooting the 3D course twice.  Lots of fun!  Thanks Jeff, Al, and Tomi for putting this on. I know y'all worked real hard to make this thing happen.  

Thank you especially, Jeff, for opening up and sharing your home with us.  You've got a really fine spread there.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> I had a fine time yesterday.   Everyting was wonderful - especially the food! All the food was delicious but one particular item stood out and I ate more than my fair share of 'em - the doggone best cheese and sausage stuffed Jalepenos I ever tasted!  Man, they were so good!  Make yer tongue slap yer brains out!  If you didn't try any, you missed out!
> 
> Also enjoyed shooting the 3D course twice.  Lots of fun!  Thanks Jeff, Al, and Tomi for putting this on. I know y'all worked real hard to make this thing happen.
> 
> Thank you especially, Jeff, for opening up and sharing your home with us.  You've got a really fine spread there.



Always good seeing you Donnie and thanks for the chis-kabobs!!!!

The stuffed jalapeños were brought by Sharon, Ta-ton-ka Chips other half. I have had them before and they are awesome so I always ask her to bring them to any of our gatherings.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes they were Great! as was all the other food and friends


----------

